# Nano Hydrographic dip



## cougar302 (Jul 26, 2012)

I just got my nano dipped by Fred in sea-tac Washington.








After








Before


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

cool


----------

